# [risolto] sistema "messo male" ?

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho notato che i programmi non partono più... nè xchat, nè terminal, etc etc... allora stupito, provo ad avviarli da un terminale già in esecuzione... e compaio degli errori

```

$ xchat

xchat: symbol lookup error: xchat: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl

```

allora provo con un revdep-rebuild ma esce un errore strano (e cmq, non risolve il problema)

```

# revdep-rebuild               

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

```

Come potrei risolvere? Non posso neanche spegnere, dopo mi sa che non lo riaccendo più... cmq non partono più i programmi... :SLast edited by lordalbert on Mon Oct 29, 2007 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

sparo quasi a caso...prova a vedere che il link /usr/src/linux punti ai sorgenti del kernel corretti.

----------

## lordalbert

si... 

```

# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 31 ago 15:19 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

```

----------

## lordalbert

bah, ora sembra tutto sistemato... le varie applicazioni sembrano andare, xchat invece persisteva con lo stesso errore... ho provato a ricompilarlo, e ora va. :S Boh, meglio così  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Prova a darci qualche aiutino altrimenti io compro una vocale  :Laughing: 

Per esempio hai per caso fatto un aggiornamento prima del casino ?

----------

## lordalbert

si, ho aggiornato il sistema. Ha aggiornato wine e qualche dipendenza (sua? non ricordo...)

cmq quello che non capisco è

```

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged

```

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> si, ho aggiornato il sistema. Ha aggiornato wine e qualche dipendenza (sua? non ricordo...)
> 
> cmq quello che non capisco è
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mi pare che quello sia una scritta che appare sempre, avvisa semplicemente che "i pacchetti contenenti binari e le librerie rotte da un aggiornamento saranno emersi" (traduzione abbastanza libera) quindi non capisco cosa tu non capisca  :Confused: 

La mia domanda sull'aggiornamento è relativa al fatto che ieri (almeno su amd64 non so su altre piattaforme) e stato messo stabile sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16 e quindi avevo pensato ad un eventuale problema nell'aggiornamento o nel sistemare la configurazione con dispatch-conf (o etc-update).

----------

## lordalbert

si, ho aggiornato anche portage ieri. Ma i problemi non si sono presentati subito.

Cmq, come detto sopra, sembra essersi risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

un altro problema brillantemente risolto  :Laughing:  (contento tu contenti tutti)

metti [risolto] nel titolo

----------

## lordalbert

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  (contento tu contenti tutti)
> 
> 

 

scusa ma non l'ho capita  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    (contento tu contenti tutti)
> 
>  
> 
> scusa ma non l'ho capita 

 

Quando a me capita che un problema si risolva da solo mi impegno maggiormente a capire cosa sia successo mentre mi sembrava che tu fossi soddisfatto dal fatto che non si ripresentasse più (e il fatto che tu abbia messo il tag [risolto] sembrerebbe darmi ragione).

Da qui nasceva il mio :"contento tu, contenti tutti", ovvero se tu non lo consideri un problema il nostro aiuto non ti serve più e quindi possiamo dedicarci ad altro.

----------

## lordalbert

Beh, sicuramente capirne il motivo è senz'altro utile.... anche solo al fine didattico.... Anche se non credo di averne le conoscenze per capirlo...

Cmq, espongo la situazione  :Smile:  :

Innanzitutto ho fatto un aggiornamento del sistema, ha aggiornato wine e qualche libreria, non ricordo più... Poi dopo un po' ho avviato xchat (da menu) e non partiva.... allora sempre da menu ho provato ad avviare il terminale ma non partiva neanche lui... Poi ho visto che avevo un terminale già aperto sull'altro dekstop, e provo ad avviare da li xchat, ed è comparso il messaggio che ho riportato precedentemente. Ho provato a dare un revdep-rebuild ma non ha ricompilato nulla (ho postato il log sopra). Alla fine ho provato ricompilando xchat (era l'unico che continuava a dare problemi) e ora che è stato ricompilato, funziona correttamente.

Io non saprei da dove iniziare per capire il problema...

----------

